

Analysis: Is Siri’s Competition a Real Threat for Apple? - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/08/13/analysis-siri-competition-real-threat-for-apple/

======
rajupp
'Google Now' pawns Siri. I really hope Apple opens up Siri's API before it is
too late. Remember, Google has 14 years of data and Apple needs to beat Google
in terms of implementation alone.

------
AlexSerban
Have tried Iris for myself - it's not something that would be worth even
installing. Sometimes I envy Apple for Siri but hopefully, something good will
reach Android in the upcoming period.

~~~
rajupp
Iris? That's not even worth comparing :|

------
RaduTyrsina
Monolith info right there!

